# View Midi Time Code



## BryanKacz (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a setup for a dance show right now with Q Lab sending MTC to my EOS to trigger lights. The stage manager would like to also be able to view the MTC back stage so she can call the 12 rail cues in the 4 minute piece. Right now I have her looking at the EOS client, but the time code display is pretty small. Does anyone know of a free (or cheap) program for either windows or Mac that will take MTC and display it in a big, preferably full screen, window?


----------



## JohnHuntington (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure MIDI-Ox will do a large display...

They ask for a donation and it's well worth supporting...

John


----------



## Joshualangman (Jun 2, 2011)

The QLab folks actually make exactly what you want. It's free, and can display as large as you want.

https://github.com/Figure53/TimecodeDisplay


----------

